
Fire Eagle is coming... - pius
http://fireeagle.research.yahoo.com/
======
kajecounterhack
Anyone have an example of what you can do with someone's location?

~~~
neilk
Yup. Wait for it. ;)

------
Tichy
Better headline please?

------
stillmotion
Anyone got an invite yet? Sounds interesting.

------
mwerty
Something oddly rails-ish about the site.

